# Thinking of a new hairstyle for Liz



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

I wanted to let Lizzie's hair grow out long on her head, but she just absolutely hates when I put her hair up. Within five minutes she has most of it pulled down. I've tried redoing it and hoping she will get used to it, but I don't think she will.

So I thought I would try a different haircut on her; however, I don't want a cut that will irritate her eyes. I don't know what the cut is called, but I've seen discussions about it on the board before, so I found a picture of it for everyone to look at.









Anyone with any experience with this cut, please let me know how well it works. Is it easy to keep? Do the hairs on the face get in the eyes a lot? Is there anything special I need to tell the groomer? etc.

Lizzie's little face always stays so messy because she is always rubbing her head on the ground and fighting her topknot, so I thought I might try to make life easier for her. :thumbsup:


----------



## maltmomma (Nov 21, 2004)

This is Mimi, Ikue Takahashi's Maltese. She lives in Japan and her dogs are always dressed so adorably. I love this cut too. I call it a puppy cut, I don't know what others call it.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I would think that it would be easy to maintain. That is an adorable cut on an adorable maltese.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie gets a close puppy cut in the summer and in the colder months I let is grow out a bit for a longer puppy cut! Always try to keep his beard and under his ears shorter. Also have to keep coat short around his eyes.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's really a modified poodle cut. It's great for dogs who tend to rub their heads. I do have to say that keeping it this way takes some trimming about every 3-4 weeks to maintain, otherwise, yes, the hair will grow long enough to get in the eyes.


----------

